# overrev protection?



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Most ev-motors doesn't seem to come with a hall-sensor (mine does though) to measure speed and I am unsure wether all controllers can perform RPM-limiting (mine does this too). It is probably a question of getting all the things, and as the motor assemblies are mostly without clutch, the engine is never supposed to run without load.


----------

